

Elon Musk Talks About his Background in Physics - WestCoastJustin
http://www.aps.org/publications/apsnews/201310/profiles.cfm

======
WestCoastJustin
Part II is @
[http://www.aps.org/publications/apsnews/201311/profiles.cfm](http://www.aps.org/publications/apsnews/201311/profiles.cfm)

